# Fuel tank clean-out technique?



## bczoom

Cut to the chase is in underline.

OK. I put 3 of my ATV's in the shop this week for fuel issues.  I blamed them on ethanol in general.  One fuel tank came back rusty.  I'll blame that on ethanol just for the hell of it (since I don't know all of what can rust out a fuel tank on a 5 year old machine).

OK, my tractor.  It's been acting up (starving for fuel).  I drained the bowl and the diesel is cloudy/murky in the bowl.  I have no fuel/water separation in the 24 hour glass bottle test so it's good but dirty fuel.  I'm going to have to drain/filter the fuel out of the tank and then clean.

To clean the tank (in place), please advise on your best technique to remove rust or other contaminates.  I want to clean, drain then re-fill and be back in business.

TIA.


----------



## muleman RIP

What is the shape and size of the tank? Is it on a concrete pad?


----------



## bczoom

Bill - It's in my tractor.  Normal top fill, sit on top of the engine tank.


----------



## 300 H and H

There is a way and a couple of products out there just for this. BTW a tank can rust if no fuel is in it leaving the bottom exposed...

I just did a 60 year old tractor tank last winter. You put a piece of heavy steel chain in the tank.(smaller cahin for smaller tanks) Add their included cleaner and swish it around for a time, let it set for 1/2 hr and repeat. Rinse as directed and then dry. The final step is a sealer that is dark blue in color. This did the trick on the old tank I had. Around here old tractor restoration is kinda like a local past time. Lots of guys doing it. I simply went down to the local auto parts store and they had two choices. I picked the one for a large size tank.

Good luck, but I don't think you'll need it. This stuff works.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## bczoom

Thanks Kirk.  Umm, you didn't name the product(s).


----------



## muleman RIP

Hell I would drain it and flush it a few times and then do the clarity test. You could have just got a shitty load of fuel delivered. Did you put a filter on your big tank?


----------



## bczoom

Fuel that's been going in for the last couple years runs through Mr. Funnel.

I believe my issue is stuff from before that.

I'd just like to get-er-clean with the appropriate technique and minimal # of flushes (since it takes a bit to load then filter/drain each tank full).


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that's cool to know Kirk, Here's the scoop on fuel ethional fuel will hold moisture in suspension just like products like heet do, also ulsd will hold water in suspension its the additives that do it. the additives work so well it will hold water for months before dropping out. most likely your problem in the tractor is algee, you can pick up a bioside at your parts store that will kill off the organisims growing in your tank. be advised after a treatment you may have to change several fuel filters before it's all out of your system.


----------



## muleman RIP

You will most likely have to pull the tank and do as Kirk suggested. I thought you had just got a 12VDC fuel pump.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

muleman said:


> Hell I would drain it and flush it a few times and then do the clarity test. You could have just got a shitty load of fuel delivered. Did you put a filter on your big tank?


Don't blame the delivery guys most companys work hard to get you the best product ask them to look in their tank some time i bet you can see all the way to the bottom.


----------



## muleman RIP

dds said:


> Don't blame the delivery guys most companys work hard to get you the best product ask them to look in their tank some time i bet you can see all the way to the bottom.


You folks are fortunate then as any fuel service around here will tell you horror stories of bad crap that comes through the pipeline to the tank farm and rack. My old boss used to run a glass 5 gallon jug of fuel and let it sit overnight before he dumped the tanker in our bulk LSD tank. Seen him take a load back before also.


----------



## 300 H and H

http://www.advanced-rust-protection.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TankSealers

Here ya go Zoom...pick what you need.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## bczoom

Thanks Kirk.  Will have to pick through what's needed.

I'm thinking of pulling the tank and running a bunch of ball bearings through it as a first pass.  Was really hoping not to pull the tank.  So, I'm thinking of calling a friend who has a machine that can pick up my entire tractor and shake it.  If that happens, youtube video to follow.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

muleman said:


> You folks are fortunate then as any fuel service around here will tell you horror stories of bad crap that comes through the pipeline to the tank farm and rack. My old boss used to run a glass 5 gallon jug of fuel and let it sit overnight before he dumped the tanker in our bulk LSD tank. Seen him take a load back before also.


 each one of our tanks are about 650,000 gallons we take fuel off a barge before we recieve a drop w water cut test is run along with a sulpher test preformed by an independent company we have rejected fuel in teh past because of quality and frustrated loads till addives are aded ot octain levels are met our compitetion does the same i don,t know how plants supplied by pipelines are monitered but i have to believe with the cost of the quanities they are buying there is some care goes iinto quality control of what is in the tank as nobody wants that quanity of junk fuel nor do they want there tanks contaminted. also things have changed a lot in the last 20 years.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I have taken the tanks off , put water and a bunch of steel 1/2 nuts in them, capped off the openings  and bungy corded them to a cement mixer and turned it on . The nuts will beat any rust off the metal till it is shiney in about an hour . I use a pick up magnet tool  to get out all the steel nuts . Make sure you count how many you use .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Good idea Al


----------



## bczoom

I thought about BigAl's idea but also have a guy that can sandblast anything.  If I'm going to pull the tank, I'm thinking of having it blasted.


----------



## 300 H and H

I would still use the sealer, to stop FUTURE rust.......

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Kane

Cleaning the fuel tanks is one thing, bzoom, but how about the carbs?  They must be _really_ cruddy. Are you going to do a rebuild?  With both a clean tank and clean carbs, you should be off to the races.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

use care with sand as it can blow through thin metal i agree with Kirk use the seaer too something like devoe 235 that is what they use to line the large storage tanks i have after 4 years of use it still looks like new and just needed an inspection before the tank was put back into service.a thick liner material will also help  seal any pin holes that pop up with cleaning


----------



## tommu56

this is what we use on motorcycle tanks 





POR-15 

http://www.por15.com/FUEL-TANK-REPAIR-KIT/productinfo/FTRK/


tom


----------



## bczoom

I'll most likely be ordering one of those kits.  In reading the directions, it says you need to remove the fuel tank.  Before I order, I want to make sure I can get the tank out.

I have a fuel filter (they only had one) sitting on the shelf with my name on it at the Deere dealership.  I also have the part # cross-referenced to Fram, WIX, Purolator and NAPA should I need more in a hurry.


----------

